# Arboreal lizard suggestions



## Riskitall84 (May 7, 2011)

Hi,

Looking at getting a new lizard(s) but due to space need to go for a tall viv rather than a long one.

Pet shop bloke suggested either a viv with a mix of a day gecko with some tree frogs or a chameleon. Having never had either looking for some suggestions as well as advice as to how to the ease of care of various arboreal lizards.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Give us a clue as to how much space you have available and the maximum size viv you want?


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Crested geckos make great lizards. They are relatively easy to care for and there are helpful care sheets on here to give you lots of advice. I haven't owned chameleons but they are very nice too. Do lots of research to ensure you get right lizard for you. Good luck !!


----------



## Riskitall84 (May 7, 2011)

DavieB said:


> Give us a clue as to how much space you have available and the maximum size viv you want?


Maximum 2ft width but height not a problem (unless its higher than our ceiling!)



> Crested geckos make great lizards. They are relatively easy to care for and there are helpful care sheets on here to give you lots of advice. I haven't owned chameleons but they are very nice too. Do lots of research to ensure you get right lizard for you. Good luck !!


And yeah, will definately do lots of research. Not looking to get anything until the end of May at the earliest so have plenty of time for research and getting the viv set-up in advance. I'll have a quick google of cresties


----------



## dagger (Sep 3, 2005)

I had a colony of Anoles - really active lizards 

great to watch


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

What depth could you use?


----------



## Riskitall84 (May 7, 2011)

dagger said:


> I had a colony of Anoles - really active lizards
> 
> great to watch


Looking for a lizard that doesn't mind being handled ideally (or will at least tolerate it) though I do agree anoles are great to watch.



> What depth could you use?


Depth not such a problem as width but probably around 1-2ft so it doesn't stick out too far in the room. Width is really the limiting factor as it has to fit between the wall and the bed!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

I've hear of these Mountain Horned Dragon - Acanthosaura crucigera kept in a viv that size. Something a little different


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd do a viv stack personally.

2x2xH wouldn't be enough for a larger charm I don't think but, would depend on species as you can get pygmy charms (2-3 inches snout to vet).

Umm, what speice do you keep at the moment? Just so we've got a better idea and could advice a little better.


----------



## Riskitall84 (May 7, 2011)

DavieB said:


> I've hear of these Mountain Horned Dragon - Acanthosaura crucigera kept in a viv that size. Something a little different


Never heard of them! From the link you sent they don't seem too hard to keep. Do you know how easily available they are? Are there many people on the forum that keep these? always easier to have a reptile that people can you advice about if things go bad.


----------



## Riskitall84 (May 7, 2011)

Krispy1984 said:


> I'd do a viv stack personally.
> 
> 2x2xH wouldn't be enough for a larger charm I don't think but, would depend on species as you can get pygmy charms (2-3 inches snout to vet).
> 
> Umm, what speice do you keep at the moment? Just so we've got a better idea and could advice a little better.


 was liking the idea of a cham, ah well

I have two leos at the mo but one is very poorly so we don't want to put a new lizard in a viv next to her, hence having to fit it in the bedroom.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Tokay!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

You might have to look for them a bit harder than a gecko or chameleon, but you should be able to source one. I think there are a couple of people on here have them, don't know who though. 

I'm not saying all reptiles are the same, but a lot of reptile problems are similar as are symptoms (which can be difficult to see as they hide them) so a lack of people having them shouldn't be seen as a reason not to get them. Vets and other forums should give good advice as should the place or persons selling them.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> Tokay!


Biased much? 
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Riskitall84 (May 7, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> Tokay!


Don't know much about them other than they are stunning - but aren't they quite vicious? heard they bite.



> You might have to look for them a bit harder than a gecko or chameleon, but you should be able to source one. I think there are a couple of people on here have them, don't know who though.
> 
> I'm not saying all reptiles are the same, but a lot of reptile problems are similar as are symptoms (which can be difficult to see as they hide them) so a lack of people having them shouldn't be seen as a reason not to get them. Vets and other forums should give good advice as should the place or persons selling them.


I'll definatley look into them as they seem cool, just need to do a bit more research.


----------

